

Show HN: Nuclear Chess, an explosive chess variant - karl42
http://karlb.github.io/nuclearchess/

======
mooism2
The rules as stated are ambiguous. If there's no check, then there's no
checkmate, so what's the win condition? Experimentation indicates that you win
when your opponent's king is removed from the board. Is it a draw when both
kings are removed on the same turn?

~~~
karl42
Yes and yes. Thanks for the feedback, I'll make that more clear.

------
maxds
Nice, but its really hard to win even at "easy", or maybe its just hard to
unlearn the normal way of thinking for chess. Good fun though.

~~~
karl42
I probably should make the current "very easy" the default and relabel the
difficulty levels. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
maxds
Finally won a game on "easy". I also found the right moves to win every time
on "very easy".

